# Inflatable ball for horses (not a jolly ball)?



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it horse specific or is it one of those yoga balls?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah I know what your talking about....haha you can get big 40" ones with covers to protect them, some of them look like soccer balls....I personally like the big happy face ones.....there are lots online - google "horse toys ball". You'll get plenty of hits


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

maybe e-bay will have some,


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Smith Brothers them Smith Brothers | Stacy Westfall Red Activity Ball

Jeffers Eqiune Jolly Mega Ball


Stateline Tack Jolly Mega Ball - Statelinetack.com

A lot of online tack stores seem to have them in stock. Although I haven't seen any that large.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I know my local Fleet Farm has them. Only about $40.


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

my local farm supply store carries them for about 25USD


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Those are all around 40" or so. The one I'm after was over 5' tall! It was seriously huge - I coulda lean on it while mounted. My horse LOVED it - he had way more fun with it than he ever did win a mega jolly ball.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Would a Gymnastic ball work? They have them in the 5ft size.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe that's what it was? Would I just search for gymnastic ball? He also had some kind of blower to fill it up and that was scarier to the horses than the ball!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I found this, Mega Ball - 60" (5ft) Orange - Exercise and Therapy Balls 


something like this? Hornet 12v Mini air Compressor for Cars & trucks I think would work for inflating the Ball.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That must be it! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Evansk said:


> I found this, Mega Ball - 60" (5ft) Orange - Exercise and Therapy Balls
> 
> 
> something like this? Hornet 12v Mini air Compressor for Cars & trucks I think would work for inflating the Ball.


I would not want to be hit with one of those things.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here are some of the fabric covered ones, that are more durable

40” Replacement Ball Cover—Fabric

And these are the ones a friend of mine uses for her bombproofing clinics:

Merchandise

just scroll down


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I _think_ you're wanting the EquiSpirit ball.
Here are video of a foal playing with one:




Here a link to buy it:
EQUI-SPIRIT Toys & Tools


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope not the 40" - that's only around 3 foot tall. The 5 foot one posted earlier is more along the lines of the size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The equispirit ones are actually available in a variety of sizes up to 70".
Introducing Equi-Spirit Horse Ball, Toys and Tools Let Your Horse Play---The Natural Way @ Horse Tack Review So it says, but when you go to their site, not available. Plus, they are more expensive for the cloth covered than the ones my friend has, pleasant surprise.....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, FB, bc it's on my wish list. My two geldings are destroying the Jolly Ball out in the pasture. That's why they can't have nice things. =D


----------

